# 2013 Pier 1 Halloween Decor



## Guest (Aug 5, 2013)

Lovely. Great pics, too! I am gonna have to hop on their webpage and see what they have.

Looks like lots of owls in store...owls are a great part of halloween, and never get their full due.


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

They sure do like glitter. 
I really want the Burtonesque arbor!!


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

I have honestly never been to a pier 1. But I am liking some of those pictures. Especially that gate er arch thingy with spiders.


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

The hats and masks are really nice.


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

Adorable ornaments.









I must have one of these aprons. Gorgeous!









They even had soap dispensers and I think there was jewelry on top of this display, but I cut it off. Sorry!


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

Oops pictures didn't load. Let me see if I can fix this...


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)




----------



## Miss Erie (Jul 22, 2013)

Thanks so much for posting these pics Hilda! The aprons are so cute, may have to grab one myself.


----------



## PoCoHauntGal (Sep 2, 2010)

They do get interesting and unique decorations but can be pricey. Best for after sale is you really like a pricey item. 
I've bought the odd small thing in the past but I'm not into the glitter thing so I avoid those. They usually get some nice Halloween ornaments if you do the Halloween tree as well as cute Halloween linens and garden flags. More interior decor I would say.


----------



## MissKitty (Jun 30, 2012)

Thank you so much for posting pics! I hope they have some new ornaments this year. I love their ornaments.


----------



## Caroluna (Jul 23, 2013)

I stopped at a Pier One yesterday and they didn't have any Halloween out, only fall. I'll have to keep checking since I see several things that might work for me. Thanks for posting pictures.


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Jul 17, 2010)

Thanks Hilda. This certainly helped to start setting the Halloween mood! Your pics were nice too?


----------



## Zombiesmash (Jul 15, 2011)

Thanks Hilda! I'm going to have to go price that archway. I really like it.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I think the arch/gate is on their website. As I recall it was a pretty penny. They had it last year and I balked at the price, didn't really need it that year anyway, so held off til after season hoping to still find it in the store. No luck. Clerk told me they sold out early and it never made it to halloween. Hard to say what this year will be like. I would have to wonder if they would carry it next year or not. Three years is kind of pushing it for a lot of things. The fact it was back this year kind of surprised me but who knows. It's just such a unique design I keep thinking about it. The entrance to a unique wonderful halloween place is what comes to my mind.

i looked around for it elsewhere and wondered if I could alter my current arches and make something just as nice. Decided it wasn't probably worth my effort to convert my existing stuff.


----------



## Zombiesmash (Jul 15, 2011)

Yep, GoS, I just found it on their website: http://www.pier1.com/Pre-Lit-Arch/2703072,default,pd.html?cgid=halloween

$179.95. ouch.


----------



## Halloeve55 (Sep 25, 2008)

i went to my pier1 last thursday and they had nothing..said they would today..can't wait to get my hands on their black led tapers! thanks for all the pictures!!


----------



## digbugsgirl (Aug 15, 2007)

Cute, cute stuff! I so want that mummy apron! I love Pier1. Oh, that reminds me....we are going by Pier1 this week! We need something for the store and Pier1 is where we get it from!!! Can't wait to see what they have!


----------



## Jack'sEckstein (Oct 16, 2012)

I really like the pumpkin decor and the candle pillars.


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2013)

I want this! My current arch was a Buycostumes.com nightmare purchase! 











The arch is $179.00.

It is online, too. Mayhap I shall be haunting PierOne.com for the after Halloween sales.


Free Shipping on orders of $75 or more with code SUMMER13

or


$20 Off $100+
Coupon Code: daily20
Pier 1: $20 off your purchase of $100 or more. Ends 8/7/13.

I just cannot buy one more thing, but the arch is just the best. I love the Burton-y look.


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

Looks like a table runner (orange with black pattern) I may "need" to go get. I also like the soap dispensers. I love decorating with useful items. Thanks for showing what's available, Hilda.


----------



## Araniella (Oct 17, 2010)

I love the stuff at Pier 1. I generally watch for the sales as it gets closer to Halloween. Love the ornaments for my Halloween tree. Scored a bunch after Halloween last year. Can't wait to drag it all down to see what I got..haha

Thanks for posting these, I may run over at lunch and have a good peek.


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

I have bent pvc with the heat gun, I love the look of this, I think I'd like to give it a try and see if can fashion one myself.


----------



## blowmoldcrazy (Jul 22, 2013)

hilda those skeleton bride and groom candles are so adorable , I might get me a few of those


----------



## Juno_b (Aug 7, 2009)

Thank you for posting the pics. I've never been in Pier One during Halloween before. I'll have to go check out my local store. The aprons are adorable!


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Some of that stuff is a little too glittery for me but I still like a lot of it. Best part is they're not super expensive.


----------



## Penumbra (Jul 28, 2011)

I agree with RCIAG, it's a lot of glitter, but some stuff there looks cool to me.


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

I love the arch. Just might have to get it for my Nightmare before Christmas cemetary this year.

Thanks for this thread.


----------



## kallie (Dec 4, 2007)

Cute stuff!! I always look forward to homegoods decor too. They have some super cute, inexpensive things that are good for halloween party table top filler.


----------



## Mae (Jul 29, 2012)

Thanks for posting pictures Hilda!! I saw quite a few items that made it on my must have list!


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

If you want to get anything big at Pier 1, like the archway, they give 20% off if you open a charge account.


----------



## ~BOO~ (Jul 25, 2013)

I am dropping by tomorrow to purchase that cute litlle ghost with the whiche's hat. It also has an LED candle! super adorable! cant wait! Thank you for uploading these picture!


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

I stopped there today, since Pier 1 is essentially in the same plaza as Hobby Lobby; for not quite $3, this ghost ornament, with its impish grin, was just too cool to pass up.


----------



## Jules17 (Aug 31, 2010)

Nice ornament Garth! I bought the black LED taper candles. They have wax on the outside so they look better look than glossy plastic.


----------



## MissKitty (Jun 30, 2012)

This is a pic of the arch from last year. I just love everything about this whole picture.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Jules17 said:


> Nice ornament Garth! I bought the black LED taper candles. They have wax on the outside so they look better look than glossy plastic.


Thanks, Jules. I did not notice the taper candles (probably because they had so many items crammed into small cubbies that they simply blended with the rest), but, after looking them up, those are really nice.


----------



## myerman82 (Aug 2, 2011)

Stopped at Pier One last night and I really liked that ghost ornament. The other stuff was to glittery and cutesy for my taste. Hopefully they are getting more stuff because they one had one section of stuff in.


----------



## happythenjaded (Aug 2, 2013)

I have got to stop by today and check out the ornaments and tree's. I cant resist any longer.... LOL.


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

oh boy, i hit up pier one xmas last year and the day after sale and have it stored for this year, cutest decor i have seen in years....NOW i see their halloween...i'm so glad i'm not doing our maze this year, i can focus more on inside than statics for the outside..........ive got to have that arch... i do some cute and the rest gothic...some of this mixes in well, that spiderweb candle holder, cute......cute...


----------

